# If you typically spot before AF ...



## Kharen (May 27, 2004)

... how long are you spotting before you start to truly bleed?

The past few months, I feel like I'm waiting forever for AF to finally start already. I spot lightly for about three days. This seems long to me, so I was curious about others' spotting patterns.

I am not experiencing the very dark brown/black spotting that might be indicative of endometrial breakdown problems; on the contrary, the spotting is usually very light brown or pink. Still, it seems like it takes my body a while to commit to an all-out flow.

Any thoughts, commisserations, etc. are greatly appreciated.

Thanks!
K


----------



## GearGirl (Mar 16, 2005)

This happened to me for a while when I was in my early 20's (maybe 6 months) and it hasn't happened since. I still don't know why it happened!


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

I spot for two days, have a very heavy flow for two days and then spot for another two days with an occaisional gush. I hate it. for a while i would start with the 2 days of heavy flow and then spot for 3 days. itotally prefered that. It is usually dark brown tacky spotting. Don't know what that means.


----------



## Kharen (May 27, 2004)

Thanks for your responses, ladies. AF showed after about 2.5 days of spotting, so I guess that's in the realm of normalcy. I should have mentioned that spotting usually doesn't start until DPO13, so I don't think I have a luteal phase issue. I was just curious to know if of couple days of spotting before AF was, in fact, pretty common among most women. I assumed it was, but you never know.









I appreciate your feedback!


----------



## BrookeAD (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilyka*
I spot for two days, have a very heavy flow for two days and then spot for another two days with an occaisional gush.

This sounds almost exactly like my period.


----------



## fibre_artist (Jan 28, 2006)

2-3 days before (light brown), 2-3 days red, 4-5 days brown 'sludge' (blech!). None of my doctors have had a problem with it, but it bugs me.


----------



## Rowan Tree (Apr 21, 2006)

I used to spot just like that for 3 or 4 days before my period. Since having a baby, I only spot after AF.


----------



## coome (Aug 30, 2005)

it sounds like this is more normal than i thought too! i usually spot about 2 days, flow for 2-3, spot for 1 or 2 more. i had a new obgyn appt yesterday and she said no worries. i'm getting a progesterone test just in case, but it sounds like if it's not affecting the luteal phase it should be ok...that's my .02! hope we all feel a little more normal now


----------

